

What Really Goes On Inside An Apple Retail Store, And Why You Should Be Afraid - neya
http://readwrite.com/2012/12/21/sex-drugs-theft-and-destruction-what-really-goes-on-inside-an-apple-retail-store-and-why-you-should-be-afraid

======
sheraz
Yeah -- this is no different than geeksquad or any other computer repair
place.

Going back in time I used to know people who worked in a photo lab that did
the very same thing.

I wonder, what regulations or laws are in place at the state and federal
levels to prevent this?

